# General > PC & Console Gaming >  SCUF Gaming :- The Console For Professionals

## phoenixtwin2

Ok, so i've seen this Thing online for a SCUF Controller, they are around the same price as 2 controllers and some even 3 controllers reaching up to £140.

It said if you get something decent it will last a long time, but is this worth it? *I really need your opinion.*

the thing that makes them different is two paddles for your 3 fingers at the back of the pad and they replace 2 of the most important front buttons meaning that you dont have to take your thumb off the Right thumbtack when you want to press a, b, x, y (or x, Triangle, O, Square) so it means you can aim whilst jumping or drop shooting in Games and get better handbrake turns in driving and other type of games.

Another good thing about this is its completely legal for Xbox, Xbox have no problem with this compared to modded controllers that are not allowed with Xbox that automatically drop shot or shoot at inhuman speed.

It also has trigger levels meaning that millisecond wasted in pulling the trigger to bottom is stopped because the button is put higher and it is given a stopper so that it doesnt go all the way down which means your reactions are a lot faster.

As well as hat it has domed thumb sticks to make your accuracy double and other things to help grip, sweaty palms, and things to make the pad lighter.

But the thing is should I buy one. I dont play often enough to be a sad ass on it but when i'm on the Xbox I want to get a good game out of it. People spend £200 on earphones for the Xbox why not a controller?

What do you guys think?

----------


## nugget007

im on xbox m8 he rapid controllers are crap had two not tried the ones your on about though my m8 does the prestige lobbys i was in one last night and had rapid fire i did 44 kills and 2 deaths the lobbys are fun but i wouldnt do i again id rather do the games properly lol

----------


## nugget007

hi m8 sorry SCUF controllers are the same as i get this is the website i use 

http://www.rapidmodz.com/?gclid=CK3Z...FcYntAodEnNcew





> im on xbox m8 he rapid controllers are crap had two not tried the ones your on about though my m8 does the prestige lobbys i was in one last night and had rapid fire i did 44 kills and 2 deaths the lobbys are fun but i wouldnt do i again id rather do the games properly lol

----------


## phoenixtwin2

im yet to get a rapid fire controller. im not against people using them, but i dont feel like i want to go down that road with fps. but ive looked a few times, mainly on that rapidmodz website before. are they decent enough that they wont brake? 
also the scuf controllers are bad. they are real legit but i cant get used to the back paddles.

----------


## nugget007

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MW3-CUSTOM...item231ab0e7e2

i got this one and its worth buying

----------

